# Home made pigeon feeder and water drinker



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys can you help me on how to make my very own water drinker and feeder for my pigeons? those easily made and the materials are cheap or made out of recycled materials. thank you guys


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I started with milk jugs cut a 2in hole. Back when I only had 10 birds it worked just fine I used them for feed and water, How many birds do you have?
Dave


----------



## monsoon (May 9, 2009)

im using plastic folgers cans for waterers. they have nice creases to cut along i was using milk jugs but i like pullung the lid off of the coffee cans and pouring the water/feed in.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you would just use the milk jug whole.. just cut a circle out of the side with a small pairing knife..a sharp one.. I have alot of birds and use this for the waterers, in each section, I love them.. because they get fresh water daily and when they start to turn a bit green .. throw them out and make news ones..we drink alot of milk..lol.. no need to scrub a bought drinker you pay money for.. you will have to show them the water though and dip each ones beak in so they know where to go to drink... here is a link to a pic of one that baby ducks are drinking from.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/15680_jug_waterer.jpg


As far as the feed goes.. I splurged and bought a trough feeder with plexy glass with cut holes for their heads.. it really saves on feed because they can't toss it out of the feeder.. if you have only a few birds a homemade one is fine..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw somewere someone built the same type plexiglass feeders from small rubbermaid bens. About the size of trough feeders, just take a 2'' hole saw and drill holes in the side. you can also drill one on 4 sides of the milk jug for water. They have small 2 gallon paint buckets (plastic) with lids at harware stores. you can take the lid off and clean those.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> I saw somewere someone built the same type plexiglass feeders from small rubbermaid bens. About the size of trough feeders, just take a 2'' hole saw and drill holes in the side. you can also drill one on 4 sides of the milk jug for water. They have small 2 gallon paint buckets (plastic) with lids at harware stores. you can take the lid off and clean those.


yes I saw that somewhere.. but I have no skills..lol.. for the gallon milk jug.. you only want one hole..the point is to keep debris out of it.. they only need one hole.. if you want mulitples to drink at one time, just make two..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you have couple of plywood left over and some plastic candy jugs, you can make feeders and drinkers as in the thread below. The drinker here is not aesthetic so I replaced that with a commercial plastic drinker, still use the feeder though. The thread also has samples and suggestions from other members.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/ideas-for-homemade-feeders-and-drinkers-42890.html

Below is a great work from our master crafter on PT - 'Shadybug Lofts', he has also mentioned on the steps

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/nice-little-feeder-43584.html

P.S: In return you are supposed to make one and post the picture here


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

thank you guys..gonna make one now hehehe


----------

